# Angelschein In Spanien



## red snapper 95 (20. August 2007)

Hi (Petri Heil)#h
Ich habe einen deutschen Angelschein (nrw) und fliege morgen nach Spanien (Mallorca).
Meine frage ist braucht man in Spanien:

1.Erlaubnisschein für Seen oder fürs Mittelmeer?

2.Einen Angelschein?

#cBitte helft mir! Ich will nicht in Spanien als Schwarzfischer dahstehen.

MfG
red snapper 95


----------



## Checco (20. August 2007)

*AW: Angelschein In Spanien*

Einen Angelschein wie hier in Deutschland brauchst du nicht aber einen Erlaubnisschein mußte dir glaub ich in Spanien besorgen.
Dürfte auf Mallorca nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2007)

*AW: Angelschein In Spanien*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf Malle. Als ich mir bei der Gemindeverwaltung einen Erlaubnisschein für das Meer besorgen wollte, meinten die, man bräuchte keinen.


----------



## 321_Pesca (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angelschein In Spanien*

wer auf den Balearen(Malle,Menorca,Ibiza und Formentera) angeln will benötigt einen angelschein Namens "Licencia de pesca recreativa" .Kostet so ca. 12 euro und denkt an eine kopie des Persos.

MfG

321_Pesca


----------



## yummi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Angelschein In Spanien*

Richtig, den braucht man.

Kann man aber schon vorab bestellen und dann im Amt abholen.

Hier ist der Link.
http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/visor_proc.do?lang=de&codi=96401&coduo=55


----------

